

Support YC: Voting broken? - icey

For the past couple of days, when I upvote a comment and then refresh the page the upvote is gone.<p>I've tested this by going into some older entries and upvoting items that had 1 point previously. I figured these votes were unlikely to be getting downvoted as soon as I'd upvoted them.<p>I've tried logging out, and clearing cache.<p>Has anyone else seen this issue?<p>(As an aside, is there a better place to report this stuff than directly on the board?)<p>[Edit: I'm sorry, I mistakenly said "article" when I meant "comment"]<p>[Edit #2: It may be worth noting that while my vote hasn't taken, the arrows disappear as though it has]<p>[Edit #3: Downvotes are not taking either, changed the title to read "Voting broken" instead of "Downvoting broken"]
======
rms
Did you upvote anything bad? I was dis-voted for anti karma-bombing someone...
eventually our benevolent Leader returned the privilege.

For you, it is only on comments but not on articles? It was for both on me.

~~~
icey
Yes, it's only comments.

I can't recall being nefarious with my upvoting; usually if I like a comment
I'll upvote it, and if I dislike it I downvote it.

------
brk
I think you're just karma-whoring.

I tested this by upvoting both your article, and one of your recent comments
as well. Both votes "stuck", both when I reload the page and when I re-check
your profile.

I'm just kidding about the karma-whoring part. Mostly ;)

~~~
radu_floricica
If you were right, you'd have more then 1 point now :p

LE: a bit like divine justice, doesn't it? If the vote sticks, you earned it.
Didn't expect it to feel so good, though.

------
noodle
i've not seen an issue with votes sticking, though i've definitely seen
caching related issues.

have you tried doing a hard refresh of the page (in FF, hold down shift and
hit the refresh button)?

~~~
icey
As a quick test, I tried upvoting your comment from 1 to 2. What does it show
for you?

~~~
brk
I still see his comment as a 1 as of right now.

Have you tried using a different browser and/or logging in from a different
location to see if the problem follows your software or your account?

~~~
icey
I've just tried upvoting your comment in IE (versus FF) and get the same
results.

I'm guessing that there is either something wrong with my profile, or I'm in
trouble for something or another.

Thank you for the help, by the way.

------
icey
Update: I've tried on 3 different machines across 5 different browsers now,
and this problem persists across all machine / browser combinations. I created
an account and tried with that, and there was no problem upvoting anything.

So, it would appear it's a problem with my specific account somehow. Thanks to
everyone for helping figure out where the problem might at least lay.

